# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Вы были рождены в СССР если...

## Akasey

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*Вы были рождены в СССР если...*

Вы до сих пор с внутренним трепетом проходите мимо километровых рядов со спиртными напитками в супермаркете.

Вы знаете глубинное значение слова «жувачка».

Вы помните, что РС/ХТ — это круто и очень дорого.

Вы не забыли статью в Комсомолке, которая называлась «Рагу из синей птицы».

Мама посылала вас в булочную за «калорийными булочками» по 9 коп.

Вас уже тогда «доставал» дуэт Винокур-Лещенко.

Вы видели портреты Горбачева без родимого пятна.

Вы помните почти лысого Кобзона.

Вы слышали гениальные песни Розенбаума.

При слове «спорт» — вы вспоминаете слезы Ирины Родниной.

А при слове «футбол» — Олега Блохина.

«Рlауbоу» — это очень, очень крутое порно.

Челентано — лучший итальянский певец.

Вы помните Майкла Джексона еще негром.

«Макдональдс» для вас — название шикарного ресторана.

Первая ассоциация к слову «Опять…» — «двадцать пять!»

Вы уверены, что лучшая группа Европы — это «АВВА», а Америки — «ВоnеуМ».

При словах «Архипелаг ГУЛАГ» — вы автоматически отвечаете: «ГУЛАГ архипелаг!»

С первых тактов песни «Взвейтесь, кострами» ваша рука пытается поправить узел пионерского галстука.

Вы до сих пор не можете поверить в 38 каналов и круглосуточное телевидение.

Родителей вызывали в школу за то что вы играли в фантики прямо перед учительской.

Оказывается, кроме «SОNY» и «Раnаsоniс» есть еще много хороших магнитофонов.

Электронные часы с музычкой — полный отпад.

Вы помните, что переключить канал — в западло, потому что надо вылазить из-под теплого одеяла.

Бананы растут в Москве — это вы знали точно.

Вы доводили родителей до остервенения, распевая во все горло «Пора-пора-порадуемся на свем веку!»

Лучшие фильмы — это «Пираты ХХ века» и «В зоне особого внимания».

Вы ездили в метро летом 80-го, чтобы услышать, как названия остановок объявляют по-английски.

До сих пор для вас лучший квас — тот, что из бочки на колесах, маленький — 3 копейки, большой — 6.

Доллар — это такая бумажка, за которую могут посадить.

В Петропавловске-Камчатском ВСЕГДА полночь.

Вы помните, что масла больше, чем 400 г. не бывает!

----------


## vova230

В целом все правильно, но не совсем согласен, Что касается музыки например.

----------


## Sanych

Интересно, многое в тему

----------


## HARON

Вы помните что булка хл*** стоила 16 КОПЕЕК,а бутылка водки 3р.62к.
Помните что лучше печеной на костре картошки лакомства нет...
Помните песни под гитару у костра..
 Время когда деревья были большими!

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Если по ночам вы ловили своим стареньким "Океаном" вражеские "голоса".
Если помните, как конпля просто ростет под забором, а мак- в огороде.
Если о Чернобыле вы узнали по радио "Свобода", а за тем радостно вышли на первомайскую демонстрацию.
Если до сих пор помните, где вы были во время августовского путча.

----------


## BiZ111

*=) Некоторое совпало, да. Спасибо*

----------

